# Detailing in the North East



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning all,

I'm looking for a detailer in the north east as I can't practically wash the outside of the car at the moment. Any recommendations in Northumberland / Newcastle?

I came across these guys online and wonder if anyone has used them? http://pristinecleancar.co.uk/

Cheers,
James


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

If you want a detailer use DDB detailing in North Shields. Simple as


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

Not used them myself as I use my own kit, but looks like they provide an extensive offer and just depends what you want to pay really I guess.

Good to see another Northern TT. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> If you want a detailer use DDB detailing in North Shields. Simple as


Seconded a few on here use them


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

Fab. Thanks for the recommendations, will check out DDB then


----------

